# Top Ten Signs that you Might Be a Hymn Snob



## cupotea (Nov 9, 2005)

***Borrowed, with kind permission from another messageboard, references available on request***

1. You know the names of the tunes that accompany the hymns you sing. 
2. You have ever referred to a 19th century hymn as a "modern worship song." 
3. The newest song you have heard was written in the '70s. You heard it when you drove by a local church that is extra loud, and have driven with your windows up ever since. 
4. You have explained the metrical nature of hymns to at least five of your friends on separate occasions. 
5. You know the difference between a chorus and a refrain. 
6. You refuse to sing either. 
7. You have ever pointed out that hymns are "fully poem, fully song," and/or accused someone of denying the hymnostatic union. 
8. You have ever found yourself wondering if the canon could not expand just a little to put a mini-hymnal in back. 
9. You have ever declared anathema on someone solely because they are a strict psalmist. 
10. You have ever had a converstation where you said something to the effect of, "It's not that I don't like short songs. Some of my best friends are short songs. I mean, look at the Doxology." (Perhaps with an added "but we don't sing it 8 times in a row.")


----------



## py3ak (Nov 9, 2005)

Number 6 strikes a definite chord.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 9, 2005)

#3 cracks me up


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, you pegged me on the first six. As for the doxology, some in my assembly would say "what's that?"

Vic


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Well, you pegged me on the first six. As for the doxology, some in my assembly would say "what's that?"


That is one of the saddest things I've heard in weeks. I will keep the clearly miserable state of your church in my prayers.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, if it is sad that I identified with the first six, those are my personal attributes, not my church's. I like old hymns and I like old hymn tunes. I also prefer singing psalms, but I don't hold it against anyone if they don't.

If it is sad regarding the doxology, that was my wry reference to the Reformed Baptist history and custom of avoiding high church liturgy. We always give glory to God and him alone, in song, psalm, prayer and in the preaching. We just don't use the term "doxology".

But we always need prayer, so thank you.

Vic


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2005)

My comment was directed towards the doxology comment. 

I really did not mean for you to take my comment seriously. I'm really sorry it came off that way. I meant no insult to your church.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2005)

No offense. It was supposed to be a humor category. I guess we are all too subtle to be funny.

Vic


----------

